# ECF Game 4: Pacers @ Heat (5/26 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470647090893582337
What a weird trio to interview.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

A win tomorrow would really tighten the hold. Don't want them to have ANY momentum heading back to Indy.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

No slow start and we should be fine, our defense is way to good.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Would be really big to get a W tonight and avoid going back to Indiana tied.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471075210947731456
That sucks. 

Hamilton is the other player inactive. 

Here's your chance to shine, Oden.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat also changing the starting lineup


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471075059931840512
Guessing this has more to do with wanting UD to take on Bird's role than Rashard's nice impact he had in game 3. Also means that Oden is still gonna be buried deep on the bench unless there's foul trouble.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

For some reason I still have trouble seeing Oden getting minutes. Hope Spo gives him a shot though. Really hate that his contribution to this season will be remembered negatively solely because of that Hibbert disaster.

Not sure I love this starting lineup switch. I hate Bosh on Hibbert.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who knows if shard can replicate that D. Sigh. Where art thou Beeeeas


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't imagine Oden not being scared shitless after being out so long. No Birdman is huge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Not sure I love this starting lineup switch. I hate Bosh on Hibbert.


Yeah, guarding Hibbert also seems to affect his legs on his shot. Though, its not like he's been hitting anything anyway.

I also dont see Rashard duplicating his great play on West. I see them going to West over and over down low.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> I can't imagine Oden not being scared shitless after being out so long. No Birdman is huge.


Very big loss. He's been our best big. 

Think Oden will have to play regardless because of likely foul trouble as I see the Pacers going inside over and over tonight. Hope he's ready and doesnt get too nervous or over excited where he's picking up a ton of quick fouls.


----------



## DucksFlyHigh (May 27, 2014)

_'m not a Heat fan but  wish Oden the best. Here it is! t's your time Mr. Oden. f he get hurts tonight 'm done with him though._


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 333

Good start for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10-2

Heat off to a good start for the first time this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade to Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally getting a good game from Bosh. Knew he'd have to give us one this series. Gotta keep up, though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So..Lewis on West...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdman's been our 4th best player almost all season in my opinion. I'll be pretty impressed if we get a tough win if we get it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade in for Lebron earlier than usual.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat with a couple of nice offensive rebounds this 1st quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad foul by Scola. Tough shot for Shane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-19 after 1

Heat lead after 1 for the 1st time all series. 

Great start for Bosh and Lebron. 

I like the energy on D. Pacers did a nice job moving the ball and are shooting 52%, but Heat did force a few turnovers. Need to keep up the same energy, especially when they go to their bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333

He's on fire


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally gets his 1st FG.

Heat lead back up to 9. All with Lebron on the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is on fire


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to the series, CB4.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The points Indy is getting are too easy.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

So unnecessary by LeBron.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I never expect Rashard to make his threes.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Chalmers didn't foul there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Feeling a little slippage taking place. Dont want to close the half badly.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team gets so damn dreary when they miss a couple open shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MBP sighting in Miami.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron is so good at that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's free throw % just went up to 47% when the crowd chants MVP


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Not feeling that shot by Bosh at all. Bad close to the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-44 at the half

So close to closing the quarter strong. Then the Pacers score 5 in the last minute. 

Bosh and Lebron have pretty much been our whole offense. Wade and Bosh have switched roles.

Heat have been active on D, but the Pacers still shot 51% in that half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty upsetting half overall when looking at the scoreboard considering some of the good ball we played. Defense really slipped as in the 2nd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat back up 12. They've been in this 5-12 point range lead all game. Just havent been able to pull away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last thing we need there. Play 23 seconds of great D, then foul a 3pt shooter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good time for the TV time out. Heat are up 12 with the ball. Havent been able to break the 12 point lead barrier all game. Keeps on fluctuating between 5-12 all game. Another chance to extend the lead here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron seemed to be fouled pretty clearly a couple times that last poss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

What a shot


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron 33333. Tough shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****. Bad foul by Bosh


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Another tough shot by LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:!!!

14 in the quarter for Lebron. 29 in the game


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Did Paul George try to foul LeBron on that dunk?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Adam said:


> Did Paul George try to foul LeBron on that dunk?


It looked like George wanted to steal the ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets goooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Enough time for a buzzer beater.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad close to the quarter, but a huge quarter overall.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Not a good way to end the quarter but up 16.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-64 after 3

We just suck in the last 5 seconds of quarters. Just suck.

Heat extend the lead from 5 to 16 in the 3rd. Lebron went off. 

Need to keep this up. Pacers have been hanging around all game long. 

Wade and Bosh have to pick it up with Lebron resting.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh has not made a FG for too long. A good performance anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade needs to keep going inside with the hooks and floaters. His J isnt going in tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333

Playoff Cole continues to beast


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Cole 33333.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

About time for @77AJ to start scouting that SA/OKC series for his next favorite team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

GNG said:


> About time for @77AJ to start scouting that SA/OKC series for his next favorite team.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Are you stupid? He's been a Spurs fan since David Robinson. Artis Gilmore. George Gervin. Sean Elliott. Terry Cummings (preach!).

"Only god can judge me."
-Makavelli


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Hill making threes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Had a chance to pretty much seal this up and instead played some awful D allowing a quick run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Regular season flashback. Heat go up big. Allow the quickest run humanly possible.

Now Lebron has to check back in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

@GNG Holy shit, I was just joking but:



77AJ said:


> I've been a fan of the San Antonio Spurs back when Terry Cummings was my favorite player on their team. Don't be disrespectful my dude.


:laugh:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Pacers extending their run.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Hill again makes a three. Only 12 now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its a game again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why's Bosh still out? Is this the lineup that's bled this lead?

There's Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Making this so much more difficult than it needed to be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and1

A win is a win, but smh at this finish by the Heat.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh grabbing an OR.  Close to getting the defensive one afterwards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 102-90

Awful finish takes a little away from the game, but most importantly, the Heat go up 3-1.

Lebron and Bosh carried us. Great to see Bosh break out. 

Wade's J wasnt there tonight, but he got to the line. Cole was great again. Ray didnt have the stroke tonight.

Good win without birdzilla.

Pacers shot the ball well, but only scored 90 points. Good energy on D. Have to play the best game of the playoffs to close the Pacers out on their own floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471126176678039552
+14, but unlike in game 3, he had 4 wide open looks from 3 and missed them all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario's best game of the series. 4 points, 3 assists, *0 turnovers*


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bill Simmons said Wade didn't step up tonight, but I thought his defense against George was excellent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only issue I had with Wade tonight was needing to go down in the post more. But 7 free throws shows he was aggressive. Just wasnt hitting his J tonight. 

@Adam, Surprised you havent noticed the glaring +/- tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471131645148672000
Great effort by the Heat on D tonight. Trapped nearly the whole game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul George saying in the post game that he felt they outplayed the Heat and that the Heat won it at the free throw line. What?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Paul George saying in the post game that he felt they outplayed the Heat and that the Heat won it at the free throw line. What?


Maybe it's the concussion...

George was a turnover machine today, like the rest of his team. Blame yourself.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul George also went in on Lance. Pretty much said he's young and doesnt know any better and that maybe talking took him out of the game.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471140878636302337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471140249377050625

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471139783071510528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471139539625320448


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

George was like the only one in Pacers I did not dislike. Well, not now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh:


Haha.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471151088343982080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471150062048133120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471142883689787392


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471121427417284608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471117063172669440


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471121427417284608
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471117063172669440


He's going to end up with 100+


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tough loss for the Pacers. Gotta suck it up and get game five. Do or Die time.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

*ECF Game 5: Heat @ Pacers (5/28 8:30PM)*

Allen and Birdman questionable for Game 5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471401707344523265


----------

